# Exotic Grips



## SuperRuger (May 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there is anywhere you can get custom Exotic grips like snake skin for DA Revolvers like the Super Redhawk.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

Ruger Single Action


----------

